# Would you look what came our way today!!



## whitey

:angry:    :evil: Snow,snow and it's still snowing 18:00 hrs here in North Mississippi, They should pass a law that all the SNOW should stay north of the Ohio River. Yep That would do it.   It's been Snowing for the past 3 1/2 hours and no let up in sight.  Bah. Hum Bug!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

We might get a dusting tonight.  Whenever they call for that, I duck...never know what's coming.


----------



## Triple E

RE: Would you look what came our way today!!





> whitey - 2/9/2011 3:54 PM :angry:  :evil: Snow,snow and it's still snowing 18:00 hrs here in North Mississippi, They should pass a law that all the SNOW should stay north of the Ohio River. Yep That would do it.   It's been Snowing for the past 3 1/2 hours and no let up in sight. Bah. Hum Bug!





Lets keep north and east of the Ohio River. :approve:


----------



## LEN

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Dang and I turned the air on in the coach when we got back from the casino.

LEN


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

No comment!!!! :dead:


----------



## krsmitty

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

64* in Tampa, FL....brrrrr


----------



## Shadow

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

23 here this morning with ice on the truck. That darn groundhog better be right!!


----------



## whitey

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

:angry:  :disapprove:  14 here and were is Al Gore Earth Warming.


----------



## try2findus

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

25 here this morning in the Deep South.  No snow but COLD...

Someone, please stop this madness.  Where is Spring???


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

QUIT WHINNING, all had all summer to move to a warmer area, it was 34 here this morning, spring like weather today and next week in the high 60's Spring is right around the corner. :laugh: but if you believe that I got ocean front property fro sell in AZ. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

12 here this morning.  But wait.....the weather man just said that the low tomorrow will be 27.  Hot diggity damn.  Hello Mother, Hello Father!!

Hey Butch, good to hear from you.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Now Steve don't get over joyed just yet, AL G. has some more winter for you and we are in a warming tend. The weather man just said we are in for SPRING like weather next week.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Yipee,  been out in the snow playing all day :laugh:   Can't believe all y'all don't like the snow    Having so much fun think we'll head north instead of south.   Dang wish it would keep on snowing  :approve:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

You are SICK nash.  Just plain sick.   :approve:


----------



## akjimny

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Snow is cold, but it melts.  Sand is just irritating    :evil:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

both are fun to be in, as Jim said snow will melt and leave memories and sand gets in between the toes and can be washed away, LOVE THEM BOTH


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Gee Hollis that was pretty good.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

But you see Steve   Here in Alabama we had the snow to play in yesterday and today it's history.  Sun been shinning all day.


----------



## try2findus

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

At least most of you HAD snow...we just had the cold cold cold weather.  We tied a record with 24 night before last, and last night, was 25.  I need warmth!!


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Fifties here today and will hit 70 next week.  Hope to be in Fl so may even be warmer :bleh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

40 here today.  I can see the snow melting along the driveway.  Sure will be nice to see the ice melt also.


----------



## whitey

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Steve It's 54 here at 13:18hrs and i'm likeing this sunny weather. snow all gone.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

NO SNOW, NO RAIN, BRIGHT SUN SHINNING, VERY WARM AND FEELING GREAT. MH is full of gas, oil changed chassis is lubed and ready to head to NASHVILLE TN. next month (3/3-6/11).


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

What are you going to do in Nashville for 3 months?  Can Maria be away from the GK's that llong?


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

where did you get 3 months, it is MARCH 3-6,2011, THAT IS 3 NIGHTS.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

6/11.  I guess I read more in to it.  I understand now, duh.   :blackeye:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Steve has snow fever :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

I agree, it must have really affect his little brain, reason it small as you all know thing get smaller in the cold. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## whitey

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

  We have a heat wave here in Mississippi may get up to 70 today. Boy do i like this,   II\t's 41 at 04:30  hrs


----------



## akjimny

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Mid-60's today - - mid-80's by the end of the week.  Time to head back to Alaska  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

well we are headed that way tomorrow for some of that 80 degree you have Jim


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

gee you guys just don't know when to stop rubbing it in,,, 66 here and feels great :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Well I am sitting here watching it snow.  Hollis are you still talking to me?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

I would take 80, but gonna be 70 on Friday!!


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Plowed the garden spot today.  Just to pretty not to get out.  Nothing smells better than plowed dirt. 70 degree and we are leaving it.  Anybody want to plant us a spring garden come on down.  Just watch out for the old 93 year old caretaker.  He still loves to shoot his 12 guage :laugh: and his wife is a pretty good pistol shot    Ask the mexicans that came by and started fishing in the pond :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

By the way Steve, have you planted your grits? :laugh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Funny nash, very funny!!   :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

oh, I forgot to cold up there to raise grits   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Nash getting mine ready to plant.yum yum


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Hollis do you sow yours or plant in hills?


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

well I keep them at home, them bears love grits, so I sow inthe area around the pool.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Guess we better not let Steve know to much about planting grits   Hate for him to grow bigger ones than we do :laugh: . Panthers keep the bears away over here :bleh:


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

I bought my first car by picking Grits.  That's before I knew what a Grit was.    :bleh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Aw Steve we know the grit you sold was the newspaper version.  We dont eat that down here.  That paper sold for 10 cents when I sold them.  All I could buy with my profit was a gallon of gas for my BSA bike and gas was only 15 cent a gal


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

You had a BSA?????       What did you do with it.  Man you must have been a rich kid.  

By the way.  The picture here on the left.  That area is still one big sheet of ice.  My garden will be ready for planting sometime in May.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Nope on the rich Steve.  Put out soda, chopped cotton, sold pigs and worked on a few log trucks when I was 15 to give my uncle 75.00 for a 125 BSA scrambler.  Super little bike.  Rode it a long time.  Wish I still had it.  1952 BSA Scrambler.  Was hard to find parts for so finally traded it for a 150 Harley and that thing was junk.  The BSA would run circles around it especially on dirt rds


----------



## Triple E

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

BSA was the first bike I ever sat on.  Belong to my Uncle.  Great memories.  $75.00 is what I paid for my first car, 1952 Ford.  Picked Corn and Hops.  Blew all of my money on a Ford.      And I still have not learned.  My current PU is a Ford.   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

My first car was a 49 Ford 2 door v8.  Bought it from my dad when I was 17 on time.  Got the keys when I made him the last payment.  Wish I still had it.  Lowered in back fender skirts dual pipes and twin rear antennas.  This was in 57


----------



## akjimny

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Has anybody heard if Rod has come out of hibernation yet?  Or is he still curled up in an electric blanket, sitting next to the fireplace?? :laugh:     :laugh: 

My first bike was a 1949 Harley pan head.  Paid $50.00 for it.  Suicide clutch and tank shift.  Kept it for six months then sold it after I cracked the transmission case.  Oh well!!


----------



## Guest

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

WHAT ???? did i see that right ,, Ken said he would take an 80 degree day      ,, now he is talking my weather ,, but to me that is still long sleeve weather ,, now upper 80's mid 90's ,, more like it for me ,, but the nights have to be no less then 70's ,, other wise the heater comes back on in the house ,, but i know i have no meat on my bones ,, and i guess that is why i can handle the 100 degree weather and not the cold ,, below 70    :laugh:    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Would you look what came our way today!!

Rod is doing OK still working on the Classs C, this warm weather is making feel better


----------

